# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Jibe und Kabbelwasser :(

## tigger1983

Bin seit ner weile mit der Powerhalse beschftigt, mehr oder weniger erfolgreich. Ich komme meistens um die Kurve, wenn ich nicht gerade aus der Kurve fliege.
Ich habe oft das Problem das wenn das Wasser etwas rauher ist. Mein board beim Halsen ber ne Welle fliegt und ich dann aus der Kurve Fliege.
Was mach ich Falsch?
Ich habe festgestellt wenn ich den Kurvenradius erhhe. Mein Board nicht so schnell aus der kurve fliegt. Allerdings wrde ich gerne engere Kurven fahren um nicht so viel hhe zu verlieren.
Abgesehen davon habe ich noch ein paar Probleme beim Shiften/Beinwechsel. Ich finde dabei irgendwie nicht das richtige timing. So das ich die Halse zwar stehe, das aber nicht wirklich als elegant zu bezeichnen ist.

Also ein paar tips wren  klasse.

mfg

----------


## Malte

Versuch mal dich weiter nach vorne zu lehnen und druck auf den mastfu zu geben.
Den Gabelbaum richtig ein bisschen nach unten ziehen in der Halse.

----------


## hampel

hola,
bei der power jibe musst du mit den beinen in die Hocke gehen, damit du so die wellen ausgleichen kannst.

----------


## tigger1983

Danke ich werds mal probieren, habt ihr auch tips zum timing des shiftens/beinwechsels?

----------


## Jens-K.

Halte das Segel mglichst lange dicht, verlierst dann keinen Speed und hast was zum festhalten wenn du in die Knie gehst. 
Viele treten auch zu weit hinten auf die Lee Kante, hat viel mit Board und Gewicht zu tun, teste mal den Fu direkt hinter die vordere Lee Schlaufe zu stellen. Knie angewinkelt!!!
viiiiel Spa   und danach: Duck Jibe

----------


## tigger1983

Ja sobald ich das mal sicher hinbekomme. Aber vor nextem frhjahr komm ich wohl nicht mehr dazu. Aber eine tack die spass macht, wre bei mir am spot glaub ich noch wichtiger.
Ich fahre brigens die Bee 274. Ist also sehr schmal, dafr etwas dicker. Ich glaube du hast recht damit das ich das brett zuweit hinten belaste, beim nexten Wind werde ich das mal testen.

----------


## Surf_Brassica

jo tief in die Hocke, das hilft gegen Wellen. Am einfachsten wird es, wenn Du unterm Gabelbaum durchgucken kannst.

----------


## felix231

nochmal zu dem Schiften/Beinwechsel


und am anfang ist es einfacher wenn man erst die beine umstellt und dann gleich schiftet,
so klappt das bei mir momentan am besten
;-)

so far 
Felix

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo,
vielleicht hilfts Dir...
bei mir waren die Knackpunkte folgende:
1. richtig tief in die hocke und gleichzeitig in die Kurve legen und nach vorne
erst wenn du denkst das sieht super doof aus ist es richtig ;-)

2.rechtzeitig shiften und auf vorwind-kurs schon wieder losfahren.
wenn nicht parkst du ein und es gibt einen knick statt ne flssige kurvenbewegung

noch ein tip zum kurvenradius.
wenn zu wenig wind ist kannst du ihn nicht eng durchgleiten weil du dann zu viel speed verlierst. bei mehr wind gehts enger. allerdings wrd ich das fr den anfang gar nicht versuchen. probier erst die halse in einem immer gleichen radius durchzugleiten bevor du es enger versuchst. auerdem machen manche bretter das auch gar nicht mit. die haben ihren festen radius oder sie verschneiden.

hang lost....

----------


## iggy

schau bei der einleitung nicht nach vorn aufs wasser sondern durch das segelfenster. du drehst dich automatisch mit dem krper ins kurveninnere und nicht nach aussen. denk an einen snowboarder der steht auch parralel zur brettachse. 
der klassische fehler der "kackstuhlhaltung" und des nach hinten lehnens kann schon bei der einleitung mit diesem kleinen trick vermieden werden.

----------


## tigger1983

danke fr die tips, besonders das mit dem Mastfu belasten bringt wirklich viel, so das ich nicht mehr aus der Kurve flieg und noch en gutes stck weiter rumkomme, und so besser das Segel shiften kann.

THX

----------


## ludens.faber

und noch mein Senf dazu ... !
Meine Knackpunkte/Lsungen:
1. Wollen: Beiss auf die Zhne und zeige deinem Brett/Rigg wo's durch geht. Mach dich heiss und geh voll rein.
2. Vor-Rotieren: beim Snowboarden lst du den Schwung durch Vor-rotieren um ca. 45 Grad aus. Die gleiche Bewegung funktioniert beim Windsurfen auch - einfach mit dem Gabelbaum in der Hand (es mssen ja nicht gleich 45 Grad sein). Das gibt schn Druck auf die vordere Innenkante und stabilisiert das Brett in Kabbelwasser. Es luft ruhig und kontrolliert.
3. Fusswechsel 1: Entscheide dich, ob du zuerst das Segel schiftest oder zuerst die Fussstellung wechselt. Beides funktioniert gut. Zusammen funktioniert's nicht gut (oder dann bist du schon sehr gut).
4. Fusswechsel 2: Bewege immer zuerst den "alten" vorderen Fuss in die neue Position! (eigentlich eine 180-Grad-Drehung an Ort). Dadurch stellst du den "alten" hinteren Fuss vor den anderen Fuss und hlst so das Brett flach und im Gleiten, weil du automatisch weiter vorne stehst.

----------


## tigger1983

Ja danke noch fr die Tips, Aber der Thread ist schon was lter  :Wink: 
Mittlerweile klappt die Power Halse, knntet mir aber ein Paar Tips zur Duckjibe geben. War jetzt die Tage in Renesse. Und konnte da gut dran ben, bin einmal sogar rumgekommen, hat nur nicht ganz gereicht. Ich bleib irgendwie immer unterm Segel liegen. Wobei ich die Halse eigentlich sauber fahre, nur das mit dem Segel umgreifen und der Fuwechsel machen mir Probleme...

----------

